# Hemingway Cats in Key West



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We were in Key West last week and toured the Hemingway House. (Ernest lived there in the '30s.) He had 60 cats on the property at the time, and since then they've maintained 60 cats, most of which are descendents of that original group. Here are some pics.....

This guy was named Spencer Tracy and was a real sweetie. I sat down on the bench with him, and he climbed on my lap twice just to snuggle.

[attachment=2:153g72vc]Hemingway Cats 3.JPG[/attachment:153g72vc]

This little guy was giving me his best stuff.

[attachment=1:153g72vc]Hemingway Cats 5.JPG[/attachment:153g72vc]

More to follow in another thread.....


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Love the black cats pose! Cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lucky you go to see all those cute kitties. 8)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I heard there were resident in the area wanting to limit and put down some 
of the Hemminway cats. it was nice to see pix of some of them. What a treat 
to be around kitties when traveling!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's hard to imagine, since in Key West anything goes, and they even have feral roosters and chickens walking on downtown streets, through restaurants, you name it. The Hemingway cats are the least of their problems!


----------

